# Detroit RC Car Club meeting March 30th



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I have an important announcement to make. I'm 90% sure I will have to travel on buisness outside the country for 6 months starting at the end of April. There will be a club meeting next week (thursday at 7pm) on the 30th.The club meeting is 7pm, at the same location: Please plan to attend if you would like to participate in events this summer. 


ERA Bowers And Associates

17277 W Ten Mile Road
Southfield MI 48075

Tom Kelley


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

For those who do not know, what is the DRCCC? What do you race? When do you race?


----------



## r1sportbike (Feb 9, 2004)

*Drccc*

Detroit Radio Control Car Club is a Nitro On-Road Club that organizes outdoor races and is also a part of the Midwest Series. Go to www.Midwestseries.com to get a taste of the Formula One of R/C car racing.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Greg Anthony said:


> For those who do not know, what is the DRCCC? What do you race? When do you race?


Thanks for pointing it out Greg. For informational purposes, the DRCCC has a website: www.myrcworld.net/drccc

And yes we have a annual midwest series race: www.midwestseries.com


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

No Tom I don't, if you would read what I wrote, "for those who don't know" you original post had no information for someone that has no idea what the DRCCC is.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I was just joking Greg. Thanks for pointing it out though. Perhaps you might want to join the club as our PR guy. I certainly could use help in that department.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

.....


----------

